# I am not getting any ping after rating reached 4.9 , is that my reward?!!!



## Uberholic (Apr 9, 2015)

View attachment 69143


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

They're saving you for the very best Uber customers. Unfortunately they can't find any.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Good thing they gave you stars instead of tips !


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

Congratulations!!

They screw you again!


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

Uberholic said:


> View attachment 69143


If anything I would think of the 40% as a possible reason! That just means 60% of your ride request have to wait for a driver that is further away. My that kicks in less requests. Just a thought


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Complaining about no pings with 40% acceptance rate? Incongruous much?


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

I think the bigger question here is why are you not accepting more trips overall?


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

40% acceptance rate? How is uber even letting you log in the app?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Uberholic said:


> View attachment 69469
> Well no pool and below 4.6, i restarted the app and it was ok


What a dumb thread. Did you start this to brag about your rating?


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Don't be silly


----------



## Honey Badger (Oct 1, 2016)

I will give you ⭐ Hope it helps


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Hope you don't mind driving a couple extra miles as others get skipped over.


----------

